# Northbound Silver Star trip



## JDuB (Oct 21, 2021)

I am traveling NB on the Silver Star from Florida to Fredericksburg, VA. My reservation ends in Richmond, then I transfer to the Carolinian for a single segment into Fredericksburg. The Silver Star schedule continues to NYC. Why is my trip broken at Richmond?


----------



## pennyk (Oct 21, 2021)

The Silver Star does not stop in Fredericksburg. The Silver Meteor does.

The Silver Meteor does not stop in Lakeland or Tampa, Florida.


----------



## JDuB (Oct 21, 2021)

JDuB said:


> I am traveling NB on the Silver Star from Florida to Fredericksburg, VA. My reservation ends in Richmond, then I transfer to the Carolinian for a single segment into Fredericksburg. The Silver Star schedule continues to NYC. Why is my trip broken at Richmond?


Ah, thank you.


----------



## JDuB (Oct 27, 2021)

Following up. The fine print under my e-ticket says 'Hungry? On the Silver Star you can buy hot and cold sandwiches, snacks and other items in the Cafe/Lounge car. No Dining car is available.' My understanding is that meals come with sleeper accommodations. And I read that the Silvers consist includes a dining car. This, like a lot of Amtrak, is confusing to a novice. JDuB


----------



## pennyk (Oct 27, 2021)

JDuB said:


> Following up. The fine print under my e-ticket says 'Hungry? On the Silver Star you can buy hot and cold sandwiches, snacks and other items in the Cafe/Lounge car. No Dining car is available.' My understanding is that meals come with sleeper accommodations. And I read that the Silvers consist includes a dining car. This, like a lot of Amtrak, is confusing to a novice. JDuB


Yes, there is a dining car/sleeper lounge available for sleeper passengers and meals are included.


----------



## JDuB (Oct 27, 2021)

pennyk said:


> Yes, there is a dining car/sleeper lounge available for sleeper passengers and meals are included.


That's what I get by trying to read the fine print--confused. Glad I don't need to pack a lunch. Thank you--again.


----------



## PVD (Oct 27, 2021)

What the OP does not indicate is whether they are booked in a sleeper. Since at present, non sleeper passengers can't use the dining car, only the cafe, maybe the statement isn't a bad idea...O fcourse, if they are a sleeper passenger I'll just bang my head on the wall, Amtrak style....


----------



## joelkfla (Oct 27, 2021)

PVD said:


> What the OP does not indicate is whether they are booked in a sleeper. Since at present, non sleeper passengers can't use the dining car, only the cafe, maybe the statement isn't a bad idea...O fcourse, if they are a sleeper passenger I'll just bang my head on the wall, Amtrak style....


Two possibilities:

The OP is booked in coach, and the statement is accurate: No dining car is available; _or_
Amtrak never got around to updating their notices after the dining car was restored to the Star.
I think #1 is more likely. My e-ticket for a sleeper on the Meteor does not have this verbiage.


----------



## NYP2NFL01 (Oct 28, 2021)

It’s simply Amtrak not updating available services onboard Silver Star. The diner returned sometime in 2020.


----------



## Cal (Oct 28, 2021)

NYP2NFL01 said:


> It’s simply Amtrak not updating available services onboard Silver Star. The diner returned sometime in 2020.


But it's not available to coach passengers, which still means #1 is possible. 



joelkfla said:


> I think #1 is more likely. My e-ticket for a sleeper on the Meteor does not have this verbiage.


However, I think it's #2. Remember, the Meteor never lost it's diner so it had nothing to revert back. The Star did.


----------



## PVD (Oct 28, 2021)

Of course, we could wait for a few board members who have ridden the train to weigh in and stop speculating.


----------



## JDuB (Nov 1, 2021)

PVD said:


> Of course, we could wait for a few board members who have ridden the train to weigh in and stop speculating.


I'll get back to you when I return. On line advice is that if one boards after 8:30 PM, no meal for you. I board at 8:33. I'm debating whether to eat at home, carry a bunch of snacks or trust to fate and go to bed hungry. JDuB


----------

